# donor frozen embryos abroad



## angel2012 (Jul 16, 2011)

has anybody been to a clinic abroad for donated frozen embryos and what success rate have you had?
my head is in a total muddle and dont know whether to go for donated eggs or embryos 

Any help would be much appreciated

Angel2012


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Angel I know of a few who have been successful with DFET in Czech Republic .... They always say fresh is best, but I have known of many successes with frozen.


  


Mini x


----------



## angel2012 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for that information, i am sorry to see your status and know just how you are feeling , i have two angels as i got to 21 and 26 weeks pregnant but lost them to chromosonal problems, and yes all i want is to have them here with me infact tomorrow should have been my due date for my little boy who was still born 3 months ago. Why is life so unfair to us ?Good luck in your quest for happiness

Angel2012


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

I've just returned from Lviv, Ukraine from a donor embryo transfer. 

Such a beautiful city! I was extremely impressed by the Intersono clinic and staff!

They transferred two donor embryos and I'm on my 2 week wait now..

Very nervous!
x


----------



## shell1362 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, we had donor FET at Reprofit in Brno (cz), after 5 failed treatments with our own eggs/sperm. 

We were told the chance of a BFP was 21%, and I am now 11 weeks pregnant with twins after one attempt and having 2 embryos transferred. 

We found the clinic to be excellent, good comms and were very impressed when we got there.


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Unfortunately it didn't stick 

I'm now more determined than ever about this and planning on doing a fresh embryo transfer cycle (with donor eggs and donor sperm)

Intersona is charging £3580 for the entire fresh donor embryo cycle (ICSI included as well as surplus embryo freezing and cryotransfer as well as egg donor costs and sperm costs)

Does this sound reasonable compared to other clinics?
x


----------



## angel2012 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi maria.uk
Sorry to hear your news
I am having fresh donor eggs and sperm at Dogus in Cyprus it is costing me 5000 euros and includes the hotel for 2 nights all i have to pay for is my medication @ £200 and the flights to Cyprus they give me a 77% chance of getting pregnant worth having a look at the Dogus thread
Good luck with your journey


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Maria      
Such a hard journey...


Yes they does sound very reasonable!  Reprofit's prices have just increase to 4500 euros, incl icisi and first year storage.  One question to ask is ref their freezing process.  Reprofit have very few that make freezing so it becomes an expensive cycle.


Think the spanish clinics charge 8000 - what's the wait time?




take care
Mini xxx


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Mini

With Intersono there is no waiting time and they say they'll transfer 2 and freeze the remaining good embryos for future transfers..

I'm not sure why Reprofit can't freeze any? So they charge 4500 Euros with no surplus embryos to be frozen for future?
Maybe they use donor embryos created from one fresh donor cycle on 2 different patients? Because technically, when they use a donor egg and donor sperm, the embryos created are the best quality and there should be some embryos available for storage...Surely?

Spain seems very pricey. I've booked to go back to Intersono in September

Here's hoping...
Maria


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Maria - the donors are not shared - all surplus embryo's are taken to day 6 - if they survive to day 6 then they are frozen (these are deemed stronger embryos).  Plus they do tend to go for quality of quantity - max number of embies I've had is 6 - then 5 come day of the races.  Last time I was luck and 2 of the 3 left behind made it to freezing ... 
Always worth shopping around though - I know I was gutted my first cycle as had none to freeze - making this a very expensive process.
    for your next cycle 
Mini xxxx


----------

